# 2 Programme mit einer Ant build-file starten



## mouk (21. Jul 2006)

Hi!

Wie kann ich 2 Programme mit einer einzigen build-file starten, so dass beide Programme gleichzeitig ablaufen?

Wenn ich schreibe:


```
<target name="run">
	    <java classname="GUIApp" classpath="${cp.dir}" fork="true"/>
    	<java classname="ToolApp" classpath="${cp.dir}" fork ="true"/>
</target>
```

wird nur das erste Programm gestartet, und wenn ich dieses dann beende wird erst das zweite gestartet.

fg, mouk


----------



## Pulvertoastman (22. Jul 2006)

schon mal mit parallel versucht?

http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTasks/parallel.html


----------



## mouk (22. Jul 2006)

Vielen Dank, jetzt funktioniert es.  

Jetzt habe ich noch ein anderes Problem. 
Wenn ich die rmiregistry mit ant starte, wie kann ich sie dann wieder beenden?
Wenn ich es normal über die Eingabeaufforderung starte wird die registry einfach beendet wenn ich das Fenster der Eingabeaufforderung schließe, aber wie geht das wenn ich die rmiregistry mit ant gestartet habe?

fg, mouk


----------



## mouk (22. Jul 2006)

hab es gerade selber rausgefunden, man muss einfach den task als <daemons> markieren.



> <daemons>
> <exec dir="${cp.dir}" executable="rmiregistry"/>
> </daemons>


----------



## turkey0815 (10. Aug 2006)

Hallo Mouk,

bei mir hällt das ANT-Script bei der <exec ... /> - Anweisung einfach an. Ist das bei dir auch so? Ich kann dann den Prozess aus Eclipse heraus terminieren, dann läuft die registry auch nicht weiter.

Im übrigen verstehe ich das mit <daemon> nicht. Ich habe diesen tag nirgends in der Ant-Docu gefunden. Was bringt das?

Gruß,

Andre


----------

